# CMH Lahore Medical College Merit Lists 2011



## mohsin255 (Mar 25, 2007)

Meritlist


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

mohsin255 said:


> Meritlist


Oh man!#baffled
thanX for sharing!#yes


----------



## mohsin255 (Mar 25, 2007)

anas90 said:


> Oh man!#baffled
> thanX for sharing!#yes


Yupp it sure is


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

Why are they only interviewing 200 students for mbbs? Shouldnt there be more? A lot of students drop out.


----------



## anasahmed24 (Oct 14, 2010)

Where are the applicants 149 to 179 #confused


----------



## mohsin255 (Mar 25, 2007)

[


----------



## kaityln (Aug 11, 2011)

mohsin255 said:


> [


ummm where is the merit list for local students??#confused


----------



## anasahmed24 (Oct 14, 2010)

anasahmed24 said:


> Where are the applicants 149 to 179 #confused


Ok ! Guys they have uploaded the missing docs 149 to 179 !


----------



## Mohsin (Aug 28, 2012)

*Cmh MERIT list is giving error.*

plz upload this thread again bcz this merit list is giving error , n i cant see it. plz upload it again. i would b mch obliged.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

This thread is almost a year old and is referring to last year's merit list. Please open a new thread if you have a question regarding this year's admissions cycle.


----------

